# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Konkursi Letrar - Albasoul >  Rrugët e Tiranës - Ndarja Prozë 2007

## Fiori

*Rrugët e Tiranës*

Ai kishte kohë që rrinte pa punë ,kishte tentuar disa herë ke 'Partzani i Panjohur' por përveçse një rasti ,kur e mori një zonjë për të çarë drutë e oxhakut ,nuk e kishte kërkuar më njeri. I vinte turp nga vetja që nuk ishte pak më i shendoshe ,sepse e ndiente qe nuk e mernin se ishte i dobët në trup.
Zonja që e mori ,i kishte falur një xhup dhe një palë këpucë të vjetra të burrit të saj. I kishte dhënë dhe drekën duke e lënë të habitur me ato që kishte ngrënë, një pjesë të së cilave nuk ja dinte as emrin.

-Ik mer çun në shtëpi,i thoshin ata që e shikonin të rinte poshtë pishës i lagur dhe i bërë qull.
-S'po ka punë për ne që kemi matrapik e zanat, e jo për ty që po të kërcasin dhëmbët
Ku të shkonte ? Të atin nuk e kishte ,ai ishte refugjat në Greqi dhe kishte kohë që nuk po dërgonte ndonjë lek.Dy motrat dhe vëllai i vogël e prisnin në darkë tek dera e oborrit të uritur dhe me shpresën se do t'u sillte ndonjë gjë për të ngrënë. Nënën e kishte të sëmurë ,por e shkreta nuk ankohej për gjë ,vetëm e pyeste : 
-U lodhe bir?
Ai nuk pergjigjesh menjëherë ,.mbasi e puthte në mes të ballit ,ulej në minderin përballë ,vinte duart në kokë dhe rinte disa minuta pa folur.
-Përse erdhëm në Tiranë? Mirë ishim atje ,të paktën e kishim lopën, kishim dhe pak kallamoq, domate e speca turshi ,grosha nuk na ishte mërzitur ndonjëherë. Përse erdhëm këtu? Ç'na duhesh Tirana ?
-Për të mirë erdhëm ,për ju, që të vazhdoni shkollën - fliste e ëma duke shtrënguar duart e reshkura njëra me tjetrën.
-Kethehemi prapë ,nuk duroj dot shikimin e atyre në derë të shtëpisë - dhe tregonte nga motrat e vëllai që rrinin të strukur pranë një fuçie të kthyer në sobe.
-Nuk kethehemi më atje ,babai yt ka shitur mënd atëherë tek ju thoshte të tjerëve , se jemi mirë ,kena punë sa të duash, toka është e lirë e plot pallavra të tjera - pergjigjesh e ëma me një ton përbuzëz për të shoqin.
-Punë leshi,ku ka punë?! Kur vijnë që marin punëtorë atje, nuk më hedhin sytë ,nuk ja u mbush mëndjen se e përballoj punën ne ndërtim, zanat nuk kam , nuk di ç'të bëj.
-Shtrihu e shlodhu pak,nesër ditë e re e fat ma i mir - e ledhatoi e ema.

Bëri një gjumë të trazuar e ëndrra nga më të çuditshmet, ku pa Borën, shoqen e fëmijërisë që e luste t'i jepte ca kumbulla nga pema ku ai kishte hypur. Të nesërmen u çua herët,e ëma i bëri një çaj mali me pak sheqer dhe e përcolli deri tek porta e jashtme.

-Mir ardhsh bir - dhe u mundua ti rregullonte flokët e shpupurisur. Ai ja largoi dorën butësisht dhe e puthi në faqe.
-Sot,do të kap një punë se s'bën, të betohem,le të jetë si të jetë - dhe u nis pa kthyer kokën prapa, pasi e dinte që e ëma përlotesh gjithmonë kur e përcillte.

Ajo e ndiqte me sy tek largohej ashtu me trupin e gjatë e të hollë, me hapa të shpejtë a thua se vonohej në orarin e punës së panisur. Koka me flokët e verdhë e të pa qethur ishte e fundit qe ajo shikonte nga ai. Psherëtinte dhe kthehej në dhomën e vetme dhe ulesh në cepin e krevatit duke parë ne një pikë e menduar..

Nga larg Tirana dukej pjesërisht,e mbuluar me një mjergull pëluhuri dhe tymi, ajo të jepte përshtypjen e një qyteti lundrues. Kjo ishte rruga që i pëlqente më shumë këtij qyteti të madh,rrugët e tjera të mbushur me njerëz të ngeshëm e të pa punë,plot me makina e lodhnin dhe e bënin me dhimbje koke. 

Sot kishte vendosur të kërkonte punë nëpër lokale ,nuk e dinte se ç'mund të bënte ,por për të nuk kishte shumë rëndësi kjo gjë. Deri në mesditë u lodh së pyeturi në dhjetra të tilla ,por të gjithë e shikonin me përtaci dhe mosperfillje dhe e largonin me fjalë të tilla si : ‘S kemi punë,nuk kemi nevojë për dru me pre". Madje një pronar lokali u tall duke i thënë :

- E ke mbaruar masterin?
- Ç'ka asht' kjo gja - pyeti ai i habitur!
- Ha ha ,qeshi pronari ,po ne nuk marim njerëz pa shkollë or ti mec -  dhe i luante syrin një kamarieri të qethur kare me ca spica në majë të kokës.

Këmbët e çuan lart nga rruga Elbasanit,eci duke parë klubet e shumtë me mosbesim ,dhe më në fund qëndroi para një fletushke të ngjitur në një shtylle betoni.U afrua më afër dhe lexoi: 'Kërkojmë kamariere rreth 25 vjeç, të ketë njohuri të gjuhës angleze,italiane, Të ketë eksperiencë në bufe dhe mundësisht të jetë bjonde.'

'Po sikur të pyes një herë se mos duan ndonjë punëtor?!' - mendoi. U fut në një lulishte me shkurre e me çadra të mëdha, të kuqe. Eci drejt lokalit dhe shtyu derën e qelqtë me ngadalë. Perpara i doli nje kamaririer që po ja bënte me shënjë të dilte jashtë

-Nuk lejohet shitja e paketave të cigareve ketu  - I foli me një fryme, dhe mori ta kethente mbrapsht.
-Unë nuk shes cigare - foli ai dhe një i kuq i lehtë i shpërtheu në fytyrë
-Po çfarë kërkon mer çun ? - E pyeti kamarieri, duke hapur krahët.
-Kërkoj punë - u përgjigj ai si me faj.
-Po ik mer vella këtu kërkohet kamariere femër e jo mashkull, di ti të lexosh apo jo?
-Di - i tha - por kushedi mund të kërkojnë edhe punëtorë krahu. Unë mund të bëj çfardo lloj pune këtu - foli ai me një zë lutës. 
-Nuk e di ,por rri e ulu ke ajo tavolina atje në fund deri sa të vijnë pronarët - foli kamarieri duke i treguar një tavolinë ku ishte ulur një vajzë bjonde që po pinte cigare.
U nis pak me turp dhe i kërkoi lejë bjondes që të ulesh.
-Ulu ,i tha bjondja pa e parë.
Ai u ul në cepin e kolltukut dhe po shikonte lokalin duke imagjinuar se çfarë punë mund të bënte këtu.
-Po ti përse ke ardhur këtu? - dëgjoi zërin e bjondes.
-Për punë - i foli ai me zë të mekur.
-Ke dashnore mer katunar king ? - e pyeti ajo duke e parë nga koka e deri ke këpucët me baltë.
-Jo,është herët me mendu për gru -
-Ha ha ,qeshi ajo me të madhe dhe ja shtrëngoi faqen me dy gishtat e saj qe kundërmonin era duhan e parfum.
-E pi cigaren? - e pyeti dhe i zgjati një paketë të hapur Marlboro
-Jo burrnesh nuk e kam pi ndonjëherë,dhe u bë gati të ikte.
-Prit kingo se tani vijnë bosat,ti më pëlqen dhe unë do t'i lutem atyre të të marin në punë.
Ai e pa me një ndjenjë adhurimi dhe mezi pëshpëriti: -Faleminderit.
Ndërkaq dy burra të veshur me kostum të zi hynë në lokal duke bërë zhurmë.
-Oh ,ja ku na paska ardhur Lola dhe i zgjatën dorën për ta takuar. Bjondja me emrin Lola u çua në këmbë dhe shtrëngoi duart me ata duke afruar faqen e saj .
Ai ngeli i shtangur kur pa bjonden të çohesh ,fundi i saj tepër i shkurtër i tregonte shalët e gjata e të bukura. Ajo kishte veshur një palë sandale me taka të larta dhe një bluzë që i rrinte ngjitur mbas trupit.
- Po ky kush është ? Roja tënd? - Pyeti njëri nga burrat duke qeshur.
- Jo është një fukara që kërkon punë - foli Lola duke rregulluar flokët e bukur.
- Çfarë di të bësh ti mer çun?
Ai ishte ngritur tashmë në këmbë dhe duke ju marë goja ju tha : - Ç'do lloj pune zotni. Të çaj dru, të qëroj zarzavatet,të laj tenxheret dhe pjatat,xhamat dhe lokalin ,të mirëmbaj lulet e çfarë të doni ju .
Ata po e shikonin dhe u panë sy ndër sy. Lolën e donin për klientët e veçantë,por dhe djali që dukej se mund ta përdornin për çdo gjë po ju pëlqente shumë.
Lola ndërhyri: - Mereni se është gjynah,pastaj shikoni sa simpatik është. Më vonë kur të mësohet bëjeni kamarier. Këtu vijnë dhe zonja - qeshi ajo duke ju shkelur syrin.
- Mire e ke ti ,por tani për tani të duam ty,se na ka rënë xhiroja që kur iku ajo budallaqja që u martua më ate plakun.
Atij po i dridheshin gjunjët kur njeri nga burrat i tha të vinte mbas një jave.
- Hej kamarier jepi ndonjë gjë për të pirë këtij çunit dhe përcille jashtë - foli ai me zë të lartë dhe i futi krahun Lolës .

Nuk po i besonte veshëve. U ul në kolltuk dhe pa kamarierin që i kishte lënë mbi tavolinë një gotë të mbushur me një lëng të errët. E rëmbeu gotën dhe e piu pa frymë atë gjënë brenda, u çua me vrull dhe doli jashtë në lulishte, aty u ul dhe vuri duart në kokë. Jo, nuk mund të shkonte në shtëpi. Si nuk e morrën atë në punë?! Ai mund të bënte çdo gjë dhe për herë të parë i shkoi në mëndje që të ish femër. 
- Puf, i marrë  - po ajo ishte femën e përdalun. 

Koka po i dhimbte dhe u çua ,shpëlau fytyrën me ujin e shatëvanit të lulishtes dhe u bë gati të largohesh kur dëgjoi një zë burri ta thërrasë:
- Hej mik ,a je i lirë ?
Kthehu kokën dhe pa një burrë rreth pesëdhjetave që po ja bënte me dorë nga një tavolinë.
- Unë? - foli i çuditur.
- Po, hajde ulu këtu e pimë një kafe bashkë - i foli burri dhe ja afroi karrigen.
Ai u ul dhe psherëtiu.
- Do të punosh me mua në një sfilatë mode ?
- Çka asht' kjo? - pyeti ai i habitur dhe i trullosur.
- Po ja do të vishesh me një kostum të bukur,do të rregullojmë pak modelin e flokëve dhe do të ecësh para njerzve që të të shikojnë.
- Po përse me më pa mu?
- Je alamet djali simpatik. Unë kisha kohë që po kërkoja një të tillë si ty dhe ja ku të gjeta. Si thua do të vish për një milion në muaj?
Ai kishte shtangur dhe më vonë i kishte rënë të fikët. U përmend më vonë dhe nëpër mjegull shikonte Lolën që po e fërkonte në qafë dhe e spërkaste me ujë.
- Do bëhet top modeli me i bukur, ja keni për ta parë - degjoi ai Lolën, të fliste.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## nitROSHI

fillimi me pelqeu.
pastaj u be filem hollivudi.

----------


## Pratolini

Hahahaha ! O sa kam qesh :P
Po si e paskam humbur une kete ?!! Ishte vertet e mrekullueshme. Ndoshta fundi me humoristik qe kam lexuar ne jeten time. 
Hahaha...o c me shtove jeten !

----------


## Palma

> Hahahaha ! O sa kam qesh :P
> Po si e paskam humbur une kete ?!! Ishte vertet e mrekullueshme. Ndoshta fundi me humoristik qe kam lexuar ne jeten time. 
> Hahaha...o c me shtove jeten !



Ti Pratolini, je Papagalli i NitRoshit, apo je vete NitRoshi?
(gje qe nuk eshte ndonje cudi e madhe).


Mbase duhet te rilexosh veten, qe te te shtohet jeta me shume!

Palma

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Pratolini

Degjo ti Pisha !
Un sjam as Niti as Remarku, jam Pratolini !
Fakti qe ideja ime perputhet me ate te Nitit me ben te ndihem edhe me mire akoma, sepse Nitin e vleresoj shume per shijet artistike qe ka. Kjo nuk do te thote qe jam nisur nga gjykimi i tij per te dhene nje mendim timin.
Madje fundi ishte kaq per te qeshur sa une vetem per kete i kam dhene voten time !

----------


## DI_ANA

> Ti Pratolini, je Papagalli i NitRoshit, apo je vete NitRoshi?
> (gje qe nuk eshte ndonje cudi e madhe).
> 
> 
> Mbase duhet te rilexosh veten, qe te te shtohet jeta me shume!
> 
> Palma



E nderuara Palma...

Kemi te bejme me nje kritik letrar qe hedh balte mbi gjithçka...une do ta quaja mendjemadhesi dhe egoizem!
Per mua shume proze e bukur!
Suksese!

Respekte Palma

----------


## EDUARDI

Kurse une mendoj qe po te kishte nje vazhdim akoma do te beheshe nje film shume i bukur me vuajtjet e shqiptareve.

----------


## trysil

*RRUGËT E TIRANËS*

Autori i këtij tregimi merret me një temë sociale. Tema të tilla ta kujtojnë Migjenin në Shqipëri dhe Esad Mekulin në Kosovë. Nuk është fjala as për plagiat as për ndikim, thjesht për një tregim që ta kujton letërsinë sociale të viteve të tridhjeta...
Autori, me fanatizëm ndjek rrugën e realizmit socialist, e cila në letërsinë shqipe ka qenë e pranishme një gjysmë shekulli...

Fati tragjikomik i Çunit, na bën të na rrënqethën flokët. Ai, me çdo kusht don të hyjë në jetë, por bota "qytetare" e përbuzë dhe tallet me të. Me sytë e tij të pikëlluar e sheh injorancë e botës që e rrethon dhe me që s' ka ç' i bën i buzëqesh, por, gjithsesi, idhshëm.
Tregimi ka një dozë humori, i cili inkuadrohet mirë në tekstin  social e ideoemocional, estetik dhe e zbut tragjikën e tij. 
Tregimi në fjalë nuk ka diskrepcion më shumë sesa monolog të brendshëm artistik, prandaj me zor i shkon titulli "Rrugët e Tiranës". Ky është titull për reportazh, ndërkaq, autor krijon tregim social me elementin psikologjik, dhe gjithsesi lexuesit i sjell kënaqësi estetike...

Një vërejte miqësore: nuk është në modë *realizmi socialist*... Një tregim si ky, po të kishte në vete  më shumë frymë moderne, me këtë temë që zgjon interes të madh te lexuesi, patjetër që do të ishte një* bum i madh* brenda këtij konkursi...  

Të përshëndes miqësisht dhe të uroj suksese!

----------


## ajzberg

> *RRUGËT E TIRANËS*
> 
> Autori i këtij tregimi merret me një temë sociale. Tema të tilla ta kujtojnë Migjenin në Shqipëri dhe Esad Mekulin në Kosovë. Nuk është fjala as për plagiat as për ndikim, thjesht për një tregim që ta kujton letërsinë sociale të viteve të tridhjeta...
> Autori, me fanatizëm ndjek rrugën e realizmit socialist, e cila në letërsinë shqipe ka qenë e pranishme një gjysmë shekulli...
> 
> Fati tragjikomik i Çunit, na bën të na rrënqethën flokët. Ai, me çdo kusht don të hyjë në jetë, por bota "qytetare" e përbuzë dhe tallet me të. Me sytë e tij të pikëlluar e sheh injorancë e botës që e rrethon dhe me që s' ka ç' i bën i buzëqesh, por, gjithsesi, idhshëm.
> Tregimi ka një dozë humori, i cili inkuadrohet mirë në tekstin  social e ideoemocional, estetik dhe e zbut tragjikën e tij. 
> Tregimi në fjalë nuk ka diskrepcion më shumë sesa monolog të brendshëm artistik, prandaj me zor i shkon titulli "Rrugët e Tiranës". Ky është titull për reportazh, ndërkaq, autor krijon tregim social me elementin psikologjik, dhe gjithsesi lexuesit i sjell kënaqësi estetike...
> 
> ...


Te faleminderit per komentin e tregimit ,dua te sqaroj se ky tregim eshte shkruajtur ne momentin e fundit dhe nuk pata kohe te verej se mund te ngjase si tregim i realizmit socialist,thjesht ndoqa rrugen e qindra njerezve te zhgenjyer qe erdhen ne Tirane me mendimin e nje jete me te mire qe faktikisht duhet ta kishin,por gjinden ne nje qytet te huaj qe nuk i afron tjeter gje pervecse papunesise etj.Personazhi eshte nje djale real qe une e kam pare tek Partizani Panjohur aty ku mblidhen keta njerez per te kerkuar pune.Une ato dite kam qene pushim ,por me mjaftoi dy ore ndejtja aty midis atyre njerezve qe per mua jane me fatkeqet dhe me te ndershmit ,qe te kuptoja sado pak jeten mizerie qe bejne .
Mbasi kalonte pjesa me e madhe e dites dhe ata nuk i kishte mare njeri per pune ,e imagjinoja veten  ne vend te tyre se si mund te shkoja  une ne shtepi pa buken ,djathin ,vajin ,si do te me prisnin femijet e mi ke dera e shtepise.Nesje nuk dua ti bej komente tregimit tim ,por po ja le lexuesit qe ta vlersoje .......

----------


## trysil

Z. Ajzberg, po të përgjigjem, sepse mund të krijohen keqkuptime. Realizmi socialist është drejtim letrar që gjithsesi ka dhënë fryte. Por, është e vërtet e pamohueshme ka pasur edhe shabllonizime e kallëpe të mëdha. Shkrimtarët që e kanë kuptuar me kohë *kurthin e realizmi socialist*  i janë shmangur. Njëri ndër ata që në mënyrë mjeshtrore i është shmangur kësaj gracke është Ismail Kadare. Ndërkaq, tash kemi plot e përplot poet, e prozator që i janë shmangur kurtheve të realizmit
Megjithatë, edhepse temat, idetë, pikëpamjet dhe mënyra e mbarshtrimeve kanë pasur kufizime, prapseprapë  nuk ka njeri që mund të thotë se realizmi nuk ka dhënë vlera.

----------


## _SheJtaNia_

ajzberg. eshte proza me e bukur e ketij nenforumi (pa dashur te ofendoj dhe te tjerat) Personalisht me pelqeu shume. Te lumte

----------

